# Pets at Home hutches



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi. Im thinking of getting a larger hutch for my rabbit. Seen one in pets at home 5ft long but 2 tier and quite high and deep. Does this seem big enough for a dwarf lop?
His current one is 6ft x 2ft deep x 3ft high but is in need of replacement.
What do you think?
Also the quality? Not sure about that.

He does have a 6x4ft run he spends all day in too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a 5ft x 2 ft double is fine 

have you thought about getting him a friend as well? a single bunny can get very lonely especially if they are out doors


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh I read it wrong. Only 4ft long. 
So, anyone able to recommend any places selling good size hutches well made but not too pricy?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Runs, Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Hutch Plans, Rabbit Run, Dog Kennels, Cat Houses, Cat Boxes, Guinea Pig Cages, Guinea Pig Runs, Pet Cages

Like Lil miss said, are you going to get your bunny a friend? I hope so because single bunnies can become lonely and stressed especially when they're outside without 24/7 human interaction.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Well the plan is actually to bring him in and have him be a house rabbit, plus I want to take him back to RSPCA to see if u can bond him with another and have them both as house rabbits. That's my plan. Problem is husband is not coming round to the idea so far. I want to do this before the end of summer. So far he's not having it but there is time yet. 
So I am thinking of a back up plan in case he cannot be persuaded and that back up plan is to get him an RSPCA (or any rescue) friend. He wouldn't really need another hutch but I would like one a bit deeper, more like 3ft deep rather than 2ft if we have 2 bunnies. 
The pets at home one is the Rose cottage and it is 5ft on 2 floors so maybe if I get a netherland dwarf sized friend that one would be ok. Do you think so?


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

It might be worth finding someone who can make you one and it would probably be cheaper and better quality. Then you can have it whatever size you like.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm about to make a complaint to pets at home about a £150 hutch that is cracking up after 10 months! Glad I kept receipt!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Good to know Jemma. Thanks.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Went to pah for a look at them today as only seen on web before. Utter rubbish!!
They don't look like they'd last more than a month


----------

